# Share your Positive Customer Stories



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So we have all heard enough negative stories on this board so figured we could switch things up a bit.

Lets have everyone share a positive story that you as a driver did something that made you feel proud.

Could be any of the following

1) Something you did to help out a rider in need
2) Went that extra mile to make a customer feel better during the ride
3) Turned a bad situation to a good one
4) Did something that had no monetary gain but it was the right thing to do
5) Helped out another driver

These are just a few examples...but I am sure there are more. Hope to se some positive stories as I am sure we all have some.


----------



## Turridu (Dec 31, 2014)

In January got a ping for XL pick up at Chicago Hospital. Get there and a younger man is outside waiting, he says to wait a quick second. He comes out carrying balloons, plants, flowers, luggage. Then after he is finished a nurse comes out pushing a wheelchair with his wife. Then finally Dad comes out with newborn baby boy. They set up car seat and I blast the heat in the back. Was fun being part of their first ride with their first child. I was driving very slow and cautiously.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I helped a nubile young French girl transport her groceries from the supermarket to her house during a heavy downpour. It was just before Thanksgiving. Thanks to me she arrived without getting her giblets wet.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I once drove this really nice girl. It was her first Uber ride. 50 min into the 1 hour trip, she asks me to go back to the original pick up location to pick up her sister who was involved in a bar fight and was just free to go. This girl was really, really nice and friendly and told me her sister was picked on by a racist *****.

Anyways, I wanted to help them out so I told her requesting another car for her sister once we finish the trip, would not only be cheaper, but faster as well so the sister won't have to wait for 50 min. She did not know that she could change the pick up location to somewhere else so she was very grateful for my advice.

We get to the destination and I end the trip. I take her phone and give myself 5 stars, then I try to request a car for her sister using her phone and she has insufficient balance on her account!! Her sister doesn't have her purse on her for some reason so no credit card no cash!!

It's 3:30 am now and the sister is stranded outside a police station all by herself.. The girl starts to freak out!! She is almost in tears. She offers me cash to go get her sister. I want to help out but I do not want to drive another 3 hrs (a 2-hr roundtrip and then an hour to go back home!). I apologise. She started crying. I felt bad and was about to do what she wanted.. Then thank god and I finally had an idea that I should've thought of earlier! (do not judge me, it was a loooong saturday night!!) I pulled up the rider app on my phone and requested a car for her sister on my account. And asked her to pay me cash what her trip cost. It was $62. She wanted to give all the cash on her (only $80 thank god i did not agree to get her sister) but i told her that it was not necessary and only asked for $65. I brought a smile to her face after all the tears and I got a hug as well. The other trip cost $61 so I made $4 in profit lol


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

looks like @Actionjax and the guys over at Uber hq have run out of stories for the 6th star award and need more content. Remember, try and be creative to get that gift card!


----------



## UberBro (Mar 5, 2015)

Turridu said:


> Was fun being part of their first ride with their first child. I was driving very slow and cautiously.


Yeah, I know how you feel. Whenever there are children in the ride, my care-taking instincts kick in and I start to drive more carefully and calm.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

I got one. 

Got a ping from baptist hospital. I go to the ping. He wasn't there. I called, he said he was by the fountain. I know where the fountain is, so I go there. Not far, maybe a few yard yards away. I get there. It's an old man. He's bein helped by a male nurse. He gets in the car and we take off. 

Turns out he's visiting his wife who is having physical therapy. He needs a ride back home. Home is like 15 minutes away. We talk, nice guy, been in Miami 70 years. I ask him how old he is. He says 85! 85 years old and uses uber. He says he doesn't want to bother his kids and grand kids for rides. He says he always uses uber. 

Anyway, pleasant conversation, we get to his house and says "let me give you a few bucks" I think I'll get 2 bucks. He gives me a ten! I go to the back, help him out of the car, ask if he needs help going up his driveway, it was an incline. He says no thanks. But I watch him till he opens his door and gets inside. 

Very nice old man, I wish more of pax were like him!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

LOVE this thread! I've posted mine on my blog and my most recent $200 tip, but I want to read more good ones so I had to post something to get the notifications. @Actionjax kudos on starting such a great thread!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Couple of weeks ago I get ping very late at night to a suburban location. I'm not willing to drive that far for an X fare so I txt the pax and explain that I'm doing SELECT calls right now - and if he wants an X he can cancel & re-request (and I'll ignore it) - or he can choose SELECT and I'll drive right out. He txts back that he understands, then cancels - and immediately re-requests as a SELECT ride, which I accept.

I drive out to the address which is a nice restaurant in the suburbs and pick up this guy and his wife and instead of grumbling about the SELECT ride, he thanks me for making the trip to get them (whew) and we have a great conversation about local restaurants as I drive them home, about 10 minutes, 5 miles away.

We have a really pleasant conversation about the neighborhood (I live nearby) and the area... nothing at all Uber related for a change! I drop them off, we say our goodbyes and he hands me $10 tip.

I love this couple.

Last week, I'm downtown and get a ping for a pick-up from the restaurant I'm parked in front of... immediately pick-up the pax, who gets in and with a big smile on her face she says: "hey, you picked me and my husband up last week... so nice to see you again".

The ride is a good 30 miles back to their home and we have another great - non-Uber related - conversation.

She asks about my 'real life' job and I tell her about my company and as an example of what I do I tell her about some work we do for one of the professional sports teams here in town. Turns out her husband is the GM of the team.

So, even though I've been doing business with this sports team for a decade, it was through Uber that I've become a friendly acquaintance with the team GM and his wife.

Go figger.

Now they have my number and know they can call me to arrange a ride if no other cars are available.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I pick up a young lady from St Josephs hospital who was there because she was having really bad migraines and she's not allowed to take medication because her doctor is going to be running some tests on her tomorrow and the medications will interfere with the tests, we're having a pleasant conversation, she tells me she's moving to cali next week, as a joke I asked her if she's ever tried alternative treatment methods such as cannibas, she admits she's never had weed before and I think that's the end of that conversation, we talk about a bunch of other stuff and when we get like a minute away from her house she's like "this is really random but do you know what the going rate for weed is ?" lol I burst out laughing and told her the only way you can even get it is through a prescription and in Illinois they don't consider migraines serious enough for that, or illegally through a dealer, says her boyfriend quit last week but has some contacts so she'll just ask him. I'm just glad that I gave this young lady an idea on how to cope with her problems which she wouldn't have had otherwise.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

I took a young woman who bought a cheap mattress from Manhattan to downtown Brooklyn in an Suv.

She said her friend told her she should use Uber.

She was nice, I told her this ride is going to cost you more than that mattress is worth, why didn't you just buy one in your neighborhood or have one delivered ??
I helped her take it to her apartment. 
I think she felt kinda stupid for listening to her friend about using Uber.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Picked up a lovely late 20's woman last night. She was on her way to meet a man for first date. The rendezvous point was a good restaurant in a high-traffic area - good points, right? I asked her if she was nervous and her reply was an emphatic "Yes!" So, I took the opportunity to engage her in conversation about her dog, her work (lawyer,) her hobbies (biking and cooking,) and books she's read recently. When we got to her destination, I told her that all she needed to do now was continue the current conversation with her date. She told me she was thinking the same thing, then she thanked me for calming her down and told me that she hoped her date would be as much of a gentleman as I was. Awwww, shucks, ma'am (kicks dirt.)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Almost weekly I get pax to interview fares. They will usually mention it. I spent 30 years reviewing resume's, interviewing and hiring. So been around the block on this one. Most pax will spot me for a former corporate dude. I dress for driving and have an air of casual authority, no bullshit guy. I recount my previous role in this arena to them and tell them that since they made it to an actual interview they are awesome already as I always panned through 200-300 resume's or more before calling 10-20 of the finalists, then only called in 3-5 of those for actual interviews, if that. Most of them know this, but it sometimes makes them feel better to hear it from somebody else who actually did it on the other end. I then try to talk about other stuff to get their mind off it. A lot of these fares are from the airport, so it's usually 40 min. or more in the ride. You can get to know a lot about people if you're used to actively engaging personal casual conversation in that amount of time.

At destination I always tell them I really enjoyed the conversation, they are great and will do awesome. Kind of a 'go get 'em tiger' finale. Good for my innards as well. One of the more pleasant aspects of driving.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

A few weeks back had a nice XL fare from the airport. Older couple. Bout my age. First Uber ride. Gave them the discount code and for some strange reason Uber actually paid me on this one. First time I think. So they are pretty exited as they are enroute to my old neighborhood, first time to the area, on their way to see their first grand child. Oh boy. My favorite territory. Grandkids! It's a long haul so we have all kinds of casual talk about kids to grandkid stuff. I have 5 adult children, all in their 30's. And they have been sooooo slow to bring in the harvest. Not like people of our generation did. And of course there is instant relativity. I just had my first grandson a couple years ago from my oldest son and his wife, with number 2 due next week and a third grandson coming mid summer, on my birthday no less! The grandson trifecta! I am of course semi-ecstatic. It was just a lot of fun conversation about the whole first grandkid and grandkids in general stuff and we laughed all the way to the destination. I totted out the luggage. Shook grandpa's hand. Told him his life would never be the same after that first look, and I envied him finally having the pleasure. He was grinning ear to ear.

And his wife popped me a $10 tip. Nice run. Made my day.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

had a lady with two obnoxious friends who she was giving a ride home several miles from her house. they were so obnoxious that at one point she burst into tears of frustration. I was trying not to laugh.

Finally get them out and she's apologizing for her crying and their obnoxiousness. We get to her apartment and she can't find her keys...phones almost dead.

I let her charge her phone and call the bar they were at, no such luck...let her wait until she had a friend on the way to pick her up.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It's late late on a Friday night. 2:30 a.m. I am freakin' shot because it's been 13 hours plus in the app. Had a great night in fares, but it's prime timing and I had set my mind to run til 3 a.m. if the pay was good, which it still was. I had just dropped of my last fare, and got instantly pinged from what I knew was one of the inter-city bus stops. Having had a few of these before, they are usually people who missed their bus run to the outskirts and don't want to wait for the next bus. Usually good fares late at night in prime time. Locate the pax. Almost looks like a old lady, wearing a faux dark fur coat, black slacks. She jumps into the front seat. Young gal. Early 30's maybe. I'm an old guy, but still 6'3" and a couple hundred pounds plus. I know that single women pax, especially late at night, can still feel a little uneasy, rightfully so, about hopping into a ride with a male complete stranger. She's a little nervous and says she didn't like the idea of standing around downtown this late at night. I confirmed that I wouldn't either, so her decision was good, and immediately recount to her about having 3 daughters about her same age, so I know how a father would feel about that. Which rightfully of course seems to put her at ease. Ask her how her evening went. She was drinking with pals after work and the time got away on her. Lives with Mom (already entered the address, in the opposite direction of home for me of course, about 10 12 miles out.) I recounted to her that the freeway entrance on the fastest route out of town was blocked for construction. Yeah, she knew, and suggested just taking a long (slow) street out. I sez let's take it part way and then we'll cut down back to the freeway. OK. She's pretty well at ease at this point, and asks me if I've ever listened to (some radio preacher jackass who I never heard of) and I said no, why do you ask. And she starts telling me about this guy and wifes preaching about marriage and her husband hunt. (rolls eyes, oh boy, this is going to be a long long ride.) Pax launches into a bunch of crazy shit that happened between her, her ex-boyfriend, her ex-best girl friend who just hooked up with him, her ex-boyfriend recently calling her, her recently getting acquainted with an attorney who defended her in an assault charge against the ex-best girlfriend, restraining order, blah blah blah blah blah...on and on it goes. I'm just sitting there pretending it's all interesting and letting her babble on and on and on til she finally gets to the exoneration part that the lawyer got for her, and how that eventually worked out to a coming first date, yada yada yada blah blah blah. Of course I prompted her with attorney client privelge stuff and how the legal entanglement probably needed to finalize before any socialization with client, and of course that hits home for more blah blah blah. She's an exec. in the hotel biz, so she knows...(it's called priming the pump in casual conversation, you don't have to say much to get them to talk about themselves.) And on and on it goes. But I was tired and she needed to get it all out. Couple miles from destination I tell her that I raised my 3 daughters to be independent women, and that they should never rely on their lives being complete with a man, but that if they were their own person, they'll meet someone of like mind eventually and it will all work out just fine, (blah blah blah on my end, shorter version though.) So finally got to destination. I told her she would find exactly what she was looking for and that I really enjoyed out visit. (uhhh.) Nice fare. $45. Lyft app shuts me off for too long of time online. So, I'm thinking on the LONG RIDE home, no way on a tip for that last ride cause it was like double prime time, but I log all my pax names so I can track their tips the next day, if any. Open the email the next day. Wow. She popped me a freakin' $20. Must have really needed that talk. You have to go out of your way to tip a $20 on Lyft. 

Still remember her name too. Next fare, if any, we'll be old pals.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Alright time for me to contribute a quick story.

I had a call where I was picking up a gentleman from a house an going to the airport. At the house there was a younger couple seeing him off. When he entered the car we spoke an he was on his way back to Paris from seeing his son an his new bride. It was the son's Uber account and he did not have a cell phone that worked in Toronto on data and he didn't have a calling plan for Canada. As we got close to the airport I could see he was a little sad. I told him to make a call to his son on my phone and speak to him and let him know you got to the airport safely.

He was absolutely thrilled to speak to him before getting to the airport terminal.

I may not have received tip, but I did get a great big bear hug as I unloaded his bag.

Sometimes kindness is reward enough.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

This pax interaction stuff is the most fascinating part of the job for me, personally. I really don't need the money. I just like to work. And I worked in the people/social arena all my life so I know how to connect and connect fast.

On St. Patty's day I had a lot of pax. And all quite fun. Got my customer feedback the next day. It's stuff like this that tells you as a driver if you're doing your yob right. This was a gem:

"The best driver I have ever had. Hands down. Wish I could golf or have drinks with this guy. Sad I had to leave the ride”

Made me want to sing "Oh Danny Boy."


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Alright time for me to contribute a quick story.
> 
> I had a call where I was picking up a gentleman from a house an going to the airport. At the house there was a younger couple seeing him off. When he entered the car we spoke an he was on his way back to Paris from seeing his son an his new bride. It was the son's Uber account and he did not have a cell phone that worked in Toronto on data and he didn't have a calling plan for Canada. As we got close to the airport I could see he was a little sad. I told him to make a call to his son on my phone and speak to him and let him know you got to the airport safely.
> 
> ...


Good story. Well told.


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

@Actionjax, thanks for starting this cool thread. Great, inspiring stories here! I haven't been driving long enough ('bout a month) to blow anyone's mind away with my stories. I hope to be posting here soon though!


----------



## conejo (Mar 3, 2015)

I have only one but is rated XXX


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Please share


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Great story!
> Isn't tipping mostly an American thing as wages in most European countries (even for waiters, etc) are higher and so tipping doesn't occur? I wonder if that's why he didn't tip?


Don't expect a tip from anyone anyways. But it worked well in the story telling.


----------



## NYCDaFuture (Sep 16, 2014)

Lets hear it.. N good thread btw..


conejo said:


> I have only one but is rated XXX


ts


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I was waiting offline for about an hour waiting for a surge to kick in. Finally one starts out at 1.3x. I wait it out a little longer and it gets up to 1.9x. Online I go. In less than a minute I get a ping... but it's not a surge. I look at the small little map on the ping and can see it's literally one block north of the surge area. My first thought is to ignore it an wait for a surge, but I realize I'm only about a mile from it. So although it may not be surge, the small amount of dead miles could make it just as lucrative as a surge fare five or six miles away (I was on the far north of the surge zone). So I accept it, and off I go.

When I arrive, no one is around.... but a minute or two later I see a blind man with a cane walking towards the street from an apartment building. I step out of the car, and yell towards him "Did you order an Uber?". He responds "Yes." The pathway has been very poorly shoveled, so he could slip and fall at any minute, so I go to him and offer my arm, which he gladly grabs. I take him to my car, and we get in and are off.

He tells me how he has been trying to get an Uber for quite some time. He got one to accept who was 20 minutes away, but the driver cancelled. He then got another one even further away, so he cancelled on the driver. He said he was so glad to see me show up just two minutes away. He was just going to the grocery store a few blocks away. A $4 fare for him, and only $2.40 for me. I pull him up right in front of the grocery store door, get out, offer him my arm to get him to a point where he knows where he is at, and he is very thankful. 

If this was any other rider, I would have been pissed about missing out on a surge for a $4 fare, but I was more than happy to help out this blind man. Made my day.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I was waiting offline for about an hour waiting for a surge to kick in. Finally one starts out at 1.3x. I wait it out a little longer and it gets up to 1.9x. Online I go. In less than a minute I get a ping... but it's not a surge. I look at the small little map on the ping and can see it's literally one block north of the surge area. My first thought is to ignore it an wait for a surge, but I realize I'm only about a mile from it. So although it may not be surge, the small amount of dead miles could make it just as lucrative as a surge fare five or six miles away (I was on the far north of the surge zone). So I accept it, and off I go.
> 
> When I arrive, no one is around.... but a minute or two later I see a blind man with a cane walking towards the street from an apartment building. I step out of the car, and yell towards him "Did you order an Uber?". He responds "Yes." The pathway has been very poorly shoveled, so he could slip and fall at any minute, so I go to him and offer my arm, which he gladly grabs. I take him to my car, and we get in and are off.
> 
> ...


Maybe your period is coming , it's a hormonal thing


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So we have all heard enough negative stories on this board so figured we could switch things up a bit.
> 
> Lets have everyone share a positive story that you as a driver did something that made you feel proud.
> 
> ...


This is great , kill them with kindness 
Good for all of us


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

My story is old but many times in my taxi driving days I would get flagged by some person wearing fast food chain uniform in a bus stop , always Sunday always late the last bus would be 2 hrs late or no show
They would ask a price to their destination let's say 20-30 bucks
Their answer Oh thank you but I'll pass
I would ask how are you getting home ? Answer I'm not sure I only have 15.00
I always said get in I'm taking you home once at destination I would not accept their 15 bucks ( this is net 3 hrs pay) for them on part time job
Yet I did swindle many drunks that looked had a lot of money
You can call me a taxi robin hood


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> So we have all heard enough negative stories on this board so figured we could switch things up a bit.
> 
> Lets have everyone share a positive story that you as a driver did something that made you feel proud.
> 
> ...


more ways to get 5 star ratings help your customer by mowing their grass paying to get their car back out of storage go to court and help them get back their driver's license pick up homeless people and let them stay with you unless of course you are living out of your car because you're not making money


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's late late on a Friday night. 2:30 a.m. I am freakin' shot because it's been 13 hours plus in the app. Had a great night in fares, but it's prime timing and I had set my mind to run til 3 a.m. if the pay was good, which it still was. I had just dropped of my last fare, and got instantly pinged from what I knew was one of the inter-city bus stops. Having had a few of these before, they are usually people who missed their bus run to the outskirts and don't want to wait for the next bus. Usually good fares late at night in prime time. Locate the pax. Almost looks like a old lady, wearing a faux dark fur coat, black slacks. She jumps into the front seat. Young gal. Early 30's maybe. I'm an old guy, but still 6'3" and a couple hundred pounds plus. I know that single women pax, especially late at night, can still feel a little uneasy, rightfully so, about hopping into a ride with a male complete stranger. She's a little nervous and says she didn't like the idea of standing around downtown this late at night. I confirmed that I wouldn't either, so her decision was good, and immediately recount to her about having 3 daughters about her same age, so I know how a father would feel about that. Which rightfully of course seems to put her at ease. Ask her how her evening went. She was drinking with pals after work and the time got away on her. Lives with Mom (already entered the address, in the opposite direction of home for me of course, about 10 12 miles out.) I recounted to her that the freeway entrance on the fastest route out of town was blocked for construction. Yeah, she knew, and suggested just taking a long (slow) street out. I sez let's take it part way and then we'll cut down back to the freeway. OK. She's pretty well at ease at this point, and asks me if I've ever listened to (some radio preacher jackass who I never heard of) and I said no, why do you ask. And she starts telling me about this guy and wifes preaching about marriage and her husband hunt. (rolls eyes, oh boy, this is going to be a long long ride.) Pax launches into a bunch of crazy shit that happened between her, her ex-boyfriend, her ex-best girl friend who just hooked up with him, her ex-boyfriend recently calling her, her recently getting acquainted with an attorney who defended her in an assault charge against the ex-best girlfriend, restraining order, blah blah blah blah blah...on and on it goes. I'm just sitting there pretending it's all interesting and letting her babble on and on and on til she finally gets to the exoneration part that the lawyer got for her, and how that eventually worked out to a coming first date, yada yada yada blah blah blah. Of course I prompted her with attorney client privelge stuff and how the legal entanglement probably needed to finalize before any socialization with client, and of course that hits home for more blah blah blah. She's an exec. in the hotel biz, so she knows...(it's called priming the pump in casual conversation, you don't have to say much to get them to talk about themselves.) And on and on it goes. But I was tired and she needed to get it all out. Couple miles from destination I tell her that I raised my 3 daughters to be independent women, and that they should never rely on their lives being complete with a man, but that if they were their own person, they'll meet someone of like mind eventually and it will all work out just fine, (blah blah blah on my end, shorter version though.) So finally got to destination. I told her she would find exactly what she was looking for and that I really enjoyed out visit. (uhhh.) Nice fare. $45. Lyft app shuts me off for too long of time online. So, I'm thinking on the LONG RIDE home, no way on a tip for that last ride cause it was like double prime time, but I log all my pax names so I can track their tips the next day, if any. Open the email the next day. Wow. She popped me a freakin' $20. Must have really needed that talk. You have to go out of your way to tip a $20 on Lyft.
> 
> Still remember her name too. Next fare, if any, we'll be old pals.


next time get her cell phone number have her call you personally you can run her credit card on a square and save 17% of uber charge or just give her a flat rate trip for cash you're an independent self employed contractor


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> My story is old but many times in my taxi driving days I would get flagged by some person wearing fast food chain uniform in a bus stop , always Sunday always late the last bus would be 2 hrs late or no show
> They would ask a price to their destination let's say 20-30 bucks
> Their answer Oh thank you but I'll pass
> I would ask how are you getting home ? Answer I'm not sure I only have 15.00
> ...


how long does it take drivers to figure out you could just have the customer call you directly and not USe the uber app and save a 20% charge give the discount to your customer they will love you


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Good story. Well told.


calling all drivers let's just take the customers names and phone numbers and start a new company called call us instead of uber that way we can give our customers a 20 percent discount


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> I got one.
> 
> Got a ping from baptist hospital. I go to the ping. He wasn't there. I called, he said he was by the fountain. I know where the fountain is, so I go there. Not far, maybe a few yard yards away. I get there. It's an old man. He's bein helped by a male nurse. He gets in the car and we take off.
> 
> ...


now that you have posted this make sure you mail your 20% of your tip to Uber corporate headquarters they will be looking to collect the $2


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> calling all drivers let's just take the customers names and phone numbers and start a new company called call us instead of uber that way we can give our customers a 20 percent discount


I like the way you think. But your plan leaves a huge insurance coverage gap....damnit! We were doing do well up to that point.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> So we have all heard enough negative stories on this board so figured we could switch things up a bit.
> 
> Lets have everyone share a positive story that you as a driver did something that made you feel proud.
> 
> ...


I agree lets all get together as drivers and have the customers call us directly instead of using the uber app applications and save them 20%


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Maybe your period is coming , it's a hormonal thing


Helping a blind person is one of the most manly things a man can do.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Yeah I could do that.
> Alternatively I could just put you in the ignore list for constant threadshitting.
> 
> Wanna guess which one I'll do?


Wow...that was uncalled for.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Helping a blind person is one of the most manly things a man can do.


I'm talking about getting softer , it's a step in the right good direction


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I think we could get a few more good stories out of this thread. Lets hear some more. Lot's of great experiences to still share.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> So we have all heard enough negative stories on this board so figured we could switch things up a bit.
> 
> Lets have everyone share a positive story that you as a driver did something that made you feel proud.
> 
> ...


Had a puker use the "yak sak" that I provide last night. No cleanup and she saved $200.00. 5* for putting "her face" in the bag when I told her too!


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> calling all drivers let's just take the customers names and phone numbers and start a new company called call us instead of uber that way we can give our customers a 20 percent discount


Why? I wouldn't drive across town to pick up someone that called me and wanted the Uber price, much less give them a 20% discount. Someone calls me directly, they pay $2.50 per mile the taxi rate. Except during surge..then I don't answer the phone!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

This is probably one of my most favorite tickets I've worked on, I handled both the driver side as well as the rider side. Sixth Star nom for the driver in this one.

The driver picked up a man and his wife, who was in labor, and they hauled ass towards the hospital. They expected the birth to take time, it was her first and the baby was breech (the husband gave us that detail). However, the baby was born right in the back of the Uber! You can imagine how horrible that mess had to be. The driver was calm about it, got them to the hospital, and the husband left $300 on the front seat before jumping out to follow his wife into the hospital. And when the rider wrote in to tell us about the situation, he had no concern about having paid his driver cash. He just wanted to commend the driver. Mom and baby are fine. Not sure about the driver's upholstery but the $300 probably helped a lot. 

Let the driver know he did a good job and boy did he earn that $300.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

Sometimes it's nice to know that someone just appreciated the job you did for them, and that you were able to keep their business and hopefully help the business grow not just for yourself, but other drivers out there too. None of us can make any money if the passengers don't have any faith in the system or drivers.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

My friends had been telling me about this Convienience store owner that they had convinced to open a cab company , running time only $50. a day , I said what the hell im up for an adventure so I transferred my permit and got started with em , they had maybe 1-5 calls a day so I spent my time picking up flag's and I also had personals , got about 100 of their business cards and stickers and passed em out everywhere ..payphones truck stops motel hotel ect.. , I didn't place my number on the stickers or cards but simply *G* , calls start coming in and over about a weeks time we were up to about 30 calls a day . One day after about a month of doing this I walk into the convienience store to pay off my running time The owner was answering the phones and taking a call , I hear him say *G* No G here Do you still want a ride , he got the info and said there would be someone on the way and hung up . Then he's mumbling to himself , everyone calling for G , who is This G and his partner chimes in for G AGAIN ? wth who is this G always calling for G no G here " , they took my pay off I just nodded and left , these guys were so puzzeled over this and my pals and me were getting a real kick out of it because it was so funny hearing these guys talk about the Mystery driver named G and they had that indian accent going
which made it even better . one of my pals finally spilt the beans and they just fell in love with me , I couldn't do any wrong after that but had to put up with being called G from there on end . I guess everyone loves a good mystery  G~out


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Was


elelegido said:


> I helped a nubile young French girl transport her groceries from the supermarket to her house during a heavy downpour. It was just before Thanksgiving. Thanks to me she arrived without getting her giblets wet.


Was her name Rochelle Rochelle?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I took a young woman who bought a cheap mattress from Manhattan to downtown Brooklyn in an Suv.
> 
> She said her friend told her she should use Uber.
> 
> ...


Did you test out the mattress?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

On New Years, my riders who were guys and I saw this female with no coat on and scantly dressed upset on a busy street. We pulled over, they let her in and mascara is running down her face. Whomever brought her there dumped her. Turns out, she was in the hotel next to them.

The other night while in route to 2 passengers destination, a guy waves at us and tells us he is not homeless and to not think he is crazy. He asks for bus fare as his vehicle was just towed and he just wanted to go home. All he had was an older cell phone and his keys. We all looked at each other and I handed him a handful of change I keep in my car for "just in case...". My reiders didn't have anything to offer. Kinda stuck with me like, "who leaves there wallet in their vehicle this late at night" but I hope it helped. My riders said he looked sincere and his phone didn't look as if it was a model that he could have installed the app on. If I had recalled where he was I might have went back to offer some help. Who knows.


----------



## ramesses.85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I accepted a ride a little bit out of my way. About 12 minutes. When I got to the pick up, I found two guys who were smoking and one of them asked if i could wait while they smoked. I reluctantly said yes, started the ride and moved to a parking spot. After a few minutes he came back and said they didn't need the ride anymore. He gave me a $10 and apologized. I was really suprised since I was a little sketched out from the start. It was about 1:00am at the time.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

ramesses.85 said:


> I accepted a ride a little bit out of my way. About 12 minutes. When I got to the pick up, I found two guys who were smoking and one of them asked if i could wait while they smoked. I reluctantly said yes, started the ride and moved to a parking spot. After a few minutes he came back and said they didn't need the ride anymore. He gave me a $10 and apologized. I was really suprised since I was a little sketched out from the start. It was about 1:00am at the time.


Two things make me sad about your story...

That you drove 12 minutes and then they wanted to make you wait while they smoked a cigarette .


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> Two things make me sad about your story...
> 
> That you drove 12 minutes and then they wanted to make you wait while they smoked a cigarette .


Yeah thank god they gave you $10 so you didn't have to murder them.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

And don't forget to declare that $10.00 as income!!!


----------



## Jeanreau (Sep 13, 2015)

Had another typical awesome night. Had a Select Pax request in a very busy part of town. Pax was nice enough to go to an accessible pick up location. I pulled up... Beautiful young lady... Opened up the door, poked her head in and smiled... She asked if o was her uber driver and I smiled back in agreement. She then whipped out a stack of one hundred dollar bills and tossed it on the passenger seat and winked at me... I then drove off in my old Bugatti veyron...

Another great day in uberville...


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

I have so many, each Uber passenger is unique and wonderful in their own way.

I recently helped an elderly man clean his kitchen. He didn't actually book the Uber but his adult Nephew. He was at work and called me right after requesting the Uber to see if I could take his Uncle to the barber. I was asked to wait there and to bring him home after the haircut (since this gentleman didn't have his own mobile phone). We chatted for a while about the war and after walking him to the front door he insisted that I come in and see his bonsai plants. Place was kind of a mess and he didn't seem to have much human interaction so I gave him a hand washing the dishes. It was really a heart warming afternoon.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> I have so many, each Uber passenger is unique and wonderful in their own way.
> 
> I recently helped an elderly man clean his kitchen. He didn't actually book the Uber but his adult Nephew. He was at work and called me right after requesting the Uber to see if I could take his Uncle to the barber. I was asked to wait there and to bring him home after the haircut (since this gentleman didn't have his own mobile phone). We chatted for a while about the war and after walking him to the front door he insisted that I come in and see his bonsai plants. Place was kind of a mess and he didn't seem to have much human interaction so I gave him a hand washing the dishes. It was really a heart warming afternoon.


Did he teach you Karate by having you wash cars and painting his fence?


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

Over a year ago, I received a ping just after dropping a passenger far from the city. I was hoping the new ride was back to the city to avoid dead miles.
I arrive to the location, A lady in her 30s came out and asked me to start the trip and wait 3 minutes. Three minutes later, the lady came out with her sister, just before getting into the car hand me a covered foam plate with barbeque ribs, and salad, and cake on a second plate.
the sisters had a few drinks and were headed back to the city.


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

I usually do not drive in north county in San Diego because I live in the extreme south. Last year, at the bar closing time I was at the area and picked up these 4 drunk girls.

Sometimes there are rides where you seem not to be in the car with the passengers, they just have their own conversations.

There are rides were you are interrogated by the passengers.

These girls were asking me things. One of the questions was how long have been driving tonight. After stating more than 8 hours, the girl sitting right behind me started a 5 minutes shoulder massage, until we arrive at their destination. I do not remember all the other stupid questions...


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok one night I get dispatched to pick up at a bus station....you know like a transfer center? So when I get there at 3am......completely dark no street lights anywhere.....no lights at transfer center.......I mean dark......so anyway I see this woman walk up I open window ask her last name she is my rider.....
She gets in thanks me for picking her up...off we go 2.5 miles. She says she was stuck no-one would come get 3 other taxis drive by wouldn't stop......not good area.....after an hour she thought about walking but she k we it wasn't good area so she stayed............then her phone beeps with text msg stating I was on my way........I pick her up she is almost in tears......when we get to her home she asked how much do I owe you?...........I say "no charge ma'am sorry you had to wait so long, have a good night"..............she broke down crying and hugged me and kissed my cheek.................she called my company and gave me an outstanding compliment.........
And somehow there was $50 extra in my driver account the next day.........*shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Picked up this really cool cleaning lady, had her own business, was taking her to work. She got in my car, we drove and talked and talked and talked. She had nearly died from a brain tumor, was recovering, told her about my near death experience 15 years prior. We shared survival stories, and when I dropped her off, we prayed for each other. We both knew this was in God's hands and His plan Definitely A JESUS THING.

Not trying to be Uber religious ( no pun intended), but it was one of the coolest trips I ever had.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Ok one night I get dispatched to pick up at a bus station....you know like a transfer center? So when I get there at 3am......completely dark no street lights anywhere.....no lights at transfer center.......I mean dark......so anyway I see this woman walk up I open window ask her last name she is my rider.....
> She gets in thanks me for picking her up...off we go 2.5 miles. She says she was stuck no-one would come get 3 other taxis drive by wouldn't stop......not good area.....after an hour she thought about walking but she k we it wasn't good area so she stayed............then her phone beeps with text msg stating I was on my way........I pick her up she is almost in tears......when we get to her home she asked how much do I owe you?...........I say "no charge ma'am sorry you had to wait so long, have a good night"..............she broke down crying and hugged me and kissed my cheek.................she called my company and gave me an outstanding compliment.........
> And somehow there was $50 extra in my driver account the next day.........*shrugs shoulders*


AWESOME!!!!


----------

